# THE SOMME - UNEARTHING THE UNDERGROUND WAR



## TrexLink (12 Jun 2011)

The BBC has an article on the tunnel war at the Somme. Not Canadian, but still very interesting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13630203



> _10 June 2011 _
> 
> *WWI underground: Unearthing the hidden tunnel war*
> 
> ...


----------

